# In new york



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

https://sites.google.com/view/chichesterandsweethollowrr/home

This is a customers layout in Long Island New York.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, that's a steep grade. Can only imagine the pucker factor if a coupler broke while climbing that loop.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Those locomotives are working very hard.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got more guts than I do to run trains on a RR like that. Later RJD


----------

